# I want a new nice firmware for the 1dx2, is that too much to ask?



## Viggo (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi!

I haven't seen any info regarding firmware for the 1dx2. Canon have "always" had some nice, new and cool things, and I don't mean correcting a spelling error in the Magyar menu, for all the bodies I have owned. Some REALLY needed fixes, which I don't think the 1dx2 needs. But I would like something new function or a "make life easier" feature. 

On a side note, I'm very happy Canon made the 1dx2 so good from the start, that no fixes really are needed, but a little extra is always fun.

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 23, 2017)

No, but I think the thread would have far more value if you actually listed some of the features you'd like.

From a functionality point of view I'd like:-

Intervalometer,
Accurate RAW file histogram,
Unleash the crippled touchscreen!

What I'd like in a MkIII:-

Illuminated buttons,
Twin CFast slots,
7D MkII lever outside the joystick,
RT flash control,
WiFi,


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 23, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I haven't seen any info regarding firmware for the 1dx2. Canon have "always" had some nice, new and cool things, and I don't mean correcting a spelling error in the Magyar menu, for all the bodies I have owned. Some REALLY needed fixes, which I don't think the 1dx2 needs. But I would like something new function or a "make life easier" feature.
> 
> ...



Q: What do you do when you get a bad attack of GAS and you remember that you already own the best product they make? 

A: You start calling for an update to make it even better and solve a problem you did not know you had ;D


----------



## Viggo (Aug 23, 2017)

Lol. yeah I wrote the headline as whiny as possible so people could be bother to read ;D

I would like to see :

RAW histogram (excellent point privatebydesign)
Zebra's
Auto "AF-case" to switch between what's best.
Have some or all buttons have different function customization in Rec and Play.
More sensible video codec to reduce file size.
Some magic to remove lens focusing noise on video.
Much more options with the touchscreen
iso 6
Even better AF firmware
Software AFMA

I don't know


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 23, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> No, but I think the thread would have far more value if you actually listed some of the features you'd like.
> 
> From a functionality point of view I'd like:-
> 
> ...



For me, this would also fit the bill.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 23, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> ...Unleash the crippled touchscreen!



Yes! Ridiculous that they didn't do this initially.



privatebydesign said:


> What I'd like in a MkIII:-
> 
> 7D MkII lever outside the joystick...



Yes again. I can't imagine why Canon would create this great feature and then leave it off the flagship.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 23, 2017)

God knows why they don't fully enable the touch screen, getting the 5D4 has opened a whole new perspective on how great the touch screen is, just a shame when I go over to the 1DX2 I miss so many features, that said, the 5D4 is just awesome!...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2017)

Here is the one pet annoyance I have. I use my right hand finger on the MFn2button to enlarge but for me enlarge is X1. My left hand is typically committed to the weight of the big white.

Fire a shot and of course a single photo appears on the LCD. Hit MFn2 and it is ready to enlarge as much as I like (I don't want X10 from AF point since the single AF point often is off a little or I'm one-shot and recomposing and furthermore, I'm not always just looking for critical focus). However, if I wish to now view the previous shots in a burst, I have to again half press the shutter and again hit MFn2. Given the 1DX2 high data handling capability it should be possible to have a burst instantly reviewable without that extra shutter press.

It also bugs me that when the camera is OFF and I'm dealing with cards in the computer that I'll find the camera has switched to #1 CF. Also bugs me that CF is default #1. Why make #1, the choice that gives you reduced capability of the camera!!? 

And unlike some, I have emailed Canon specifically requesting these two things. But is there any hope they listen? 

Otherwise I'm like the rest of you wishing the obvious missing features would be added, especially finger start movie recording on the touchscreen. 

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2017)

There! I just fired another email to Canon. Anyone else willing to try to get their voice heard?

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 23, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Here is the one pet annoyance I have. I use my right hand finger on the MFn2button to enlarge but for me enlarge is X1. My left hand is typically committed to the weight of the big white.
> 
> Fire a shot and of course a single photo appears on the LCD. Hit MFn2 and it is ready to enlarge as much as I like (I don't want X10 from AF point since the single AF point often is off a little or I'm one-shot and recomposing and furthermore, I'm not always just looking for critical focus). However, if I wish to now view the previous shots in a burst, I have to again half press the shutter and again hit MFn2. Given the 1DX2 high data handling capability it should be possible to have a burst instantly reviewable without that extra shutter press.
> 
> ...



I'm sure I'm missing something here but i go from image to image via the back dial, and zoom via the top dial. If I am at 1x then the top dial jumps me 10 images.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 24, 2017)

Scott, it's the process of getting there. Yes, shutter dial for zoom and back dial for jumping back through the pictures. I instigate the viewing of the pictures by hitting my programmed MFn2 button that is set for magnify (X1 is my choice).

So, if after shooting a burst and having the last shot appear on the LCD, I hit MFn2, I'm able to zoom but only on that last photo, I can't flip back through the burst. To do that I have to first half press the shutter followed by MFn2 and away I go. Now is that too hard - no but often I forget to half press the shutter and so all I can magnify is the last shot until I repeat the two button press sequence, and that's annoying.

I like the right hand only approach to reviewing photos since my lens is usually a big one requiring my left hand support. The right hand finger is right there at MFn2 and it's so handy.

Perhaps someone can offer an explanation as to why Canon can't just let me zip through photos after doing the magnify button MFn2.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 24, 2017)

I think I can make the previous shorter. Why when the photo just shot is displaying can't they allow you to use the back wheel to move back through a burst without any other activation. It's not like the back wheel is performing some other function during this time. In times past I'm guessing there was a need for some processing time, but in the speedy 1DX2, surely this isn't an issue.

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Aug 24, 2017)

I would also like it to be able to
Just start flipping back and forth from the intial review.

Another thing I would like is to able to zoom in on the actual at area when Live View is used. Zooming in to the center and trying to find the actual focal point with the joystick is so 40d


----------



## Mario (Aug 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> ...
> 
> It also bugs me that when the camera is OFF and I'm dealing with cards in the computer that I'll find the camera has switched to #1 CF. Also bugs me that CF is default #1. Why make #1, the choice that gives you reduced capability of the camera!!?
> ...



Annoying indeed, Jack. I leave the door open when taking the C-Fast card out of the camera. 2 benefits: the camera doesn't switch to #1 CF and I don't forget to put the card back in the camera ;-).

Mario


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Mario. 
I was about to write almost the same response, that is how I deal with the same issue on the 7DII. 
The scrolling thing is the same on all the bodies I have, and sometimes catches me out. Before they fix that though I would like the third GPS off option as available on more recent bodies, far more important in my requirements, flat batteries are such a pain! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mario said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## MiamiC70 (Aug 24, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I haven't seen any info regarding firmware for the 1dx2. Canon have "always" had some nice, new and cool things, and I don't mean correcting a spelling error in the Magyar menu, for all the bodies I have owned. Some REALLY needed fixes, which I don't think the 1dx2 needs. But I would like something new function or a "make life easier" feature.
> 
> ...



From Canon sadly "YES" it seems firmware updates are too much to ask.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 24, 2017)

MiamiC70 said:


> From Canon sadly "YES" it seems firmware updates are too much to ask.



I'm sure you're right. The 7D didn't get a v2 firmware. The 1D X didn't get one, either. Except that they did.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 24, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Fire a shot and of course a single photo appears on the LCD. Hit MFn2 and it is ready to enlarge as much as I like (I don't want X10 from AF point since the single AF point often is off a little or I'm one-shot and recomposing and furthermore, I'm not always just looking for critical focus). However, if I wish to now view the previous shots in a burst, I have to again half press the shutter and again hit MFn2. Given the 1DX2 high data handling capability it should be possible to have a burst instantly reviewable without that extra shutter press.



We've talked about this before. I have the same annoyance. How do you get ahold of Canon, Jack?


----------



## hne (Aug 24, 2017)

ethanz said:


> We've talked about this before. I have the same annoyance. How do you get ahold of Canon, Jack?



You give your local CPS representative a call? Numbers are available on your regional CPS web site contact page.


----------



## ethanz (Aug 24, 2017)

Ok thanks. Never called them before.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 24, 2017)

ethanz said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Fire a shot and of course a single photo appears on the LCD. Hit MFn2 and it is ready to enlarge as much as I like (I don't want X10 from AF point since the single AF point often is off a little or I'm one-shot and recomposing and furthermore, I'm not always just looking for critical focus). However, if I wish to now view the previous shots in a burst, I have to again half press the shutter and again hit MFn2. Given the 1DX2 high data handling capability it should be possible to have a burst instantly reviewable without that extra shutter press.
> ...



This is probably not what you'd prefer but it's all I have since I'm dealing with a Canadian purchased camera.

[email protected]

I feel quite strongly that we need to fire off well written/thought out suggestions to Canon even if there is a chance they get ignored.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2017)

My reply from Canon Canada:

Thank you for your E-mail inquiry.

These are great suggestions and possibly could be added to future firmware releases. I am sorry we do not have any information on future firmware updates but will definitely forward your suggestions to the correct dept for their information and review. Hopefully we will see your suggestions implemented in a future firmware update release.

Jack


----------



## Maddy262 (Aug 26, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Hi!
> 
> I haven't seen any info regarding firmware for the 1dx2. Canon have "always" had some nice, new and cool things, and I don't mean correcting a spelling error in the Magyar menu, for all the bodies I have owned. Some REALLY needed fixes, which I don't think the 1dx2 needs. But I would like something monsu 2 apk new function or a "make life easier" feature.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid it's not


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2017)

Maddy262 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...



So, what exactly is the meaning of this?

Jack


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 26, 2017)

These would be nice, but I would save my $6,000+ for a lens. I can't see moving away from my 1DX unless something really earth moving came out in a III.

Do love my 1DX

Scott



privatebydesign said:


> No, but I think the thread would have far more value if you actually listed some of the features you'd like.
> 
> From a functionality point of view I'd like:-
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 26, 2017)

Lenses, and other toys for your baby.

Scott



Mikehit said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


----------



## Jopa (Aug 26, 2017)

It needs
1. Continuous AF in LV for stills, similar to the 6dm2
2. DPRAW like the 5dm4
3. Bulb timer like the 5dsr
4. C-Log like the "updated" 5dm4
5. A few corrections in the Somalian version of the menu

Everything else is cool, thank you Canon.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 26, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> These would be nice, but I would save my $6,000+ for a lens. I can't see moving away from my 1DX unless something really earth moving came out in a III.
> 
> Do love my 1DX
> 
> ...



I think when you have a camera the level of the 1DX it is hard to justify the cost of an upgrade. I was contemplating the 1Dx and then thanks to CR, I became aware of the 1DX2 being fairly close so in that context it made sense for me to wait. The wait gave me DPAF which was a real positive since I wanted to do more video and a few other things, one being the illuminated AF points, more like the 1D4.

Jack


----------

